# Wyoming Antelope DOE Archery huntin' video footage



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what I was doing last evening. Purdy dern fun!

See if you can spot the *******.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

sweet. I have a tag for doe antelope up there. I will try to use my bow.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

her i am


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: 

LOVE the mullet hat!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Elk22hunter, your videos keep getting better and better. In content and subject. Good shot too!!! Got to love antelope hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shoot there. Man that buck was a nice one.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

love the over the camera shot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott, that was awesome man. You ARE EPEK broadheads! 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Scott, that was awesome man. *You ARE EPEK broadheads!* 8)


I wanted to be the "Wack Master" but it was already taken. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nicely done!


----------

